# Planes of Fame Show



## ontos (May 12, 2012)

Well I'm a little late in posting these. I went on Saturday with my Son and Daughter and had a great time. We got a chance to meet Eric, it was great to finally meet him after all the years. As Eric said we were all pretty busy and didn't get a chance to get a group picture. Maybe next time. I didn't want to break his camera  I took about 1600 shots so I'll just post a few, I deleted a lot too. I hope to see someone at the March Air Show next week-end.


----------



## futuredogfight (May 12, 2012)

I visted the location north of Flagstaff, They had some cool planes there when I was there on spring break. It was cool


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2012)

I am so jealous!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

STUPENDOUS SHOTS MERV!!!!!! I can't pick a favorite. You did a fine job sir. Those are to be proud of! If I had to pick it would be the P-47 and the Fw-190.


----------



## ontos (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, tell you the truth Aaron, I like the Chevy


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2012)

Nicely captured, Merv. And I'm with Aaron. The P-47 and FW.190 is cool. The shots that I took of that are some of my favorites from the show as well. It's really cool to see not one, but two rare aircraft together. 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

Is that a recoiless rifle on the (for lack of knowledge) four wheeler?


----------



## ontos (May 12, 2012)

You would be correct Aaron, it's a recoilless Rifle, it sits on what the Marines called a Mule. I was surprised to see it at the show, good surprise 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2012)

With the size of the mule and the size of the gun, it's a good thing it's recoil-less! Otherwise it would be a great way to get out of trouble in a big hurry.


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2012)

Excellent pics! Just to be an oddball, I kinda liked that Skyraider shot!


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2012)

I liked the shot of "Betsy's Biscuit Bomber" too. I took photos of that airplane about a week after the Estrella Museum got it, when it was still in Israeli markings. I didn't realize then that I would be flying off it's wing a few years later. I have always had a soft spot for the C-47, but especially for that one.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2012)

Nice shots Merv!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2012)

Cool shots.  


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2012)

Planes of Fame just uploaded a video of the 3 Zero's flying in formation during the annual airshow in May of this year. 
It's a very rare sight that will not likely happen again any time soon.

*Japanese Zero formation flight (3 aircraft Extremely Rare)*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM1nWi3t3N4_
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM1nWi3t3N4_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM1nWi3t3N4_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> Planes of Fame Air Show 2012 featured an extremely rare 3 ship formation flight of Mitsubishi A6M "Zeros". The first aircraft to take off and the aircraft leading the flight is *61-120*, the Planes of Fame Air Museum's Zero, which is the only original Zero flying... the other 2 are replica's built in Russia in 1999.
> 
> This video will be one of the bonus tracks on the Planes of Fame 2012 Air Show DVD, available later this year.


Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel.
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2012)

Uh, WRONG! The other 2 are real Zeros, found on Babo Island airfield. They were restored in Russia with parts from multiple aircraft, but they are real zeros.


----------

